
Sentry raises $16M to build APM for Developers - zeeg
https://blog.sentry.io/2018/05/25/sentry-raises-series-b
======
ryangoldman
Gotta love TechCrunch's coverage of the round: "Sentry’s technology originated
as an internal tool for exception logging in Djana applications."

Djana is everyone's favorite type of application.

